# Remington Wingmaster .410 shotgun



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Wingmaster 870 pump .410 shotgun. Bought this new 4 years ago and put 1 box of shells through it and it's sat in the safe since then. Case and shells included. Shells are all 3 inch
3 boxes lead 4 shot Winchester
3 boxes lead 5 shot Federal
4 boxes lead 6 shot Federal
6 boxes steel 6 shot Winchester

$900


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it a BDL?
What choke?


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Modified choke. I'm not sure what you mean by BDL isn't that one of the models of the 700 rifle?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dave, I hate to rain on your parade but you can buy a brand new 870 Wingmaster for $750.

For a lightly used Wingmaster, you'll probably get $600-$650.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news sir.

http://www.impactguns.com/remington...lightweight-small-bore-4991-047700249919.aspx


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't see the bad news at all. Impact doesn't have it in stock and mine comes with 16 boxes of shells that cost an average of $15 a box.
Gun $640
Case $20
Shells $240
=$900


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dave Adamson said:


> I don't see the bad news at all. Impact doesn't have it in stock and mine comes with 16 boxes of shells that cost an average of $15 a box.
> Gun $640
> Case $20
> Shells $240
> =$900


I guess I read your post wrong. Fair enough.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dave Adamson said:


> Modified choke. I'm not sure what you mean by BDL isn't that one of the models of the 700 rifle?


Through the years the 870 .Wingmaster 410 has been made in laminated, youth, plain Jane walnut, mahogany, Special Field (European straight stock), gloss, matte, LW, Matched Pair, and Wingmaster BDL among other models. BDL has the nice walnut with checkering, gloss metal and the shiny poly finish on the wood. I guess all the shiny walnut ones with gloss metal are now called just "Wingmaster" these days. The value of the firearm varies with the model.

I'm looking for the 870 .410 mahogany model 1969-1970 Wingmaster BDL and an 870 .410 Wingmaster Special Field.

The modified choke is appealing and the shells are worth a lot of money.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm willing to bet dollars to donuts a picture would help sell it. Just my .02 cents worth.:grin:


----------



## Newalleye (11 mo ago)

Hi Dave - I saw your listing and realize it's a few years old, but I'm curious if you sold this gun? I've been looking for one and would rather not wait another year until Remington ramps production back up. If you'd still be interested in selling please let me know. Thank you


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't give in Dave. Remys are bringing a premium since the shutdown. Prices are crazy. I think your being more than fair with your price and ammo.


----------

